# The Green in the Dark



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Night fishing the Green last night was a blast. The fish are way less weary, more agressive, and the big browns come out. Unfortunately, the batteries I had for my camera were almost dead, so I only got 4 pics.

In total, we caught 48. Mostly browns. Wish we could have kept more on the line, though. If we had, we'd have caught over 100. Anyway...good times.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

A couple nice ones. Sounds like a fun time. What were you using?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

why didn't you take me you putz!?!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

The Green at night is quite fun, best time of day to fish it.

How were the flows?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Never checked the flows, but the river dropped about 4 feet from when we started to when we finished. 

We were mainly using jointed rapala's. Find some slow water and bring them in slow. Let them stay right near the top. BAM!!! without warning! It's a blast. 

I used a mouse fly, a Wally Bugger (my own top fly pattern), and a marabou jig on the fly pole.

Stimmie, I thought you knew about it and never called me. Sorry.


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

What section of the green was this?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Within the first couple miles of the dam. Best fishing we find is usually right at the boat ramp, and 1 mile downstream.


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

What time of night do you guys head out? Just after dark or much later?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

tap said:


> What time of night do you guys head out? Just after dark or much later?


Be on the water right before sunset and stay until the fish stop biting, can be pretty late at times.

Make sure you bring a head lamp, not to fish with but to re-tie knots, undo tangles, snags, walking out etc.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job on those browns... I've heard thats almost like topwater fishing out there. 8)


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, be ready to fish about 1/2 hour before dark. If I stayed til the fish stopped biting, we'd be there 'til sunrise. We usually call it a night around 1:30-2:30 a.m.

If I were camping up that way, I'd stay 'til sunrise, but I never get that chance, it seems.


----------

